# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Llotaria amerikane DV-2014

## shigjeta

*Lotaria Amerikane, ja procedurat që duhen ndjekur*

Nga mesdita e 2 Tetorit, nis aplikimi i Lotarisë Amerikane për Programin e DV-2014 dhe përfundon në mesditën e 3 Nëntorit 2012.

Ambasada Amerikane njofton se aplikantët mund të plotësojnë elektronikisht formularin e aplikimit të llotarisë në http://www.dvlottery.state.gov gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit, pasi aplikimet me letër nuk pranohen.

Aplikantët janë të lutur të mos presin deri javën e fundit të regjistrimit të periudhës së aplikimit, pasi kërkesat e shumta mund të krijojnë mbingarkesë në sistem dhe vonesë të regjistrimit të aplikimit. Ambasada paralajmëron që të kihet kujdes me mesazhet e mashtrimit që mund tu dërgohen fituesve.

Nëse ju keni marrë një postë elektronike (e-mail) që ju njofton se aplikimi juaj për programin e Llotarisë Amerikane ishte fitues dhe në mënyrë që të vazhdoni me aplikimin tuaj ju duhet të dërgoni një shumë të hollash (para) në emër të një personi, ju jeni viktimë e një mashtrimi. Vitet e shkuara, aplikantët fitues njoftoheshin nga Departamenti i Shtetit, Qendra Konsullore në Kentucky (QKK) me anë të postës, JO me e-mail dhe të përzgjedhurve u jepeshin udhëzimet se si të vazhdonin në hapat e mëtejshëm të procesit. QKK-ja nuk ju kërkon juve tu dërgoni para (të holla) atyre, Ambasadës sonë, apo ndonjë Ambasade tjetër të Steteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës (SH.B.A.) me postë apo nëpërmjet shërbimeve si Western Union,- njofton Ambasada.

Më poshtë lexoni të plotë njoftimin e Ambasadës, sëbashku me përgjigjet e pyetjeve me kryesore që shoqerojne aplikimin.

*Cili arsim më kualifikon për Programin e Vizave të Shumëllojshmërisë?*

Bazuar në kërkesat për arsimin, i cili duhet të jetë i barabartë me arsimin e shkollës së mesme në Amerikë (4 vjet, me kohë të plotë), Shqiptarët që nuk e kanë mbaruar arsimin e shkollës së mesme me kohë të plotë nuk do të kualifikohen për Programin e Vizave të Shumëllojshmërisë. Dëftesat e pjekurisë së arsimit me kohë të shkurtuar  pa shkëputje nga puna, shkolla e mbrëmjes, apo me korrespondencë, përfshirë edhe arsimin 5-vjeçar apo programe me afat më të gjatë (me kohë të shkurtuar  pa shkëputje nga puna, shkolla e mbrëmjes, apo me korrespondencë), nuk kualifikohen për programin e Vizave të Shumëllojshmërisë (Llotarisë). Gjithashtu, dëftesat e arsimit profesional 3-vjeçar nuk kualifikohen për programin e Llotarisë së Shumëllojshmërisë. Edhe nëse ju e keni kryer shkollën e mesme pjesërisht me kohë të shkurtuar dhe pjesërisht me kohë të plotë, përsëri kjo dëftesë nuk ju kualifikon për Programin e Vizës së Shumëllojshmërisë.

*Ju keni thënë që unë duhet të përfshij në aplikimin tim për llotari të gjithë anëtarët e familjes. Po nërastin kur fëmija nuk jeton me mua, ose unë jam duke u divorcuar nga bashkëshortja?*

Të gjithë fëmijët, thjeshtërit dhe fëmijët e birësuar, të cilët janë nën 21 vjeç, duhen përfshirë nëregjistrimin tuaj për llotarinë, edhe nëse ata nuk jetojnë me ju. Nëse ju nuk jeni ligjërisht i ndarë nga bashkëshortja juaj, ju duhet ta përshini atë në regjistrimin tuaj për llotari. Mbani mend që thjesht fakti që emri i dikujt është përfshirë në regjistrim, nuk do të thotë që ai/ajo është i detyruar të marrëpjesë në procesin e aplikimit apo të emigrojë në SH.B.A. Pavarësisht kësaj, nëse ju nuk e përshini një anëtar të familjes në regjstrimin tuaj për llotari, kjo do të rezultojë në skualifikimin tuaj.

Ju nuk duhet të përshini një bashkëshorte të ardhshme në regjistrimin tuaj elektronik në rast se statusi juaj civil në momentin e aplikimit është beqar, sepse kjo do të rezultojë në skualifikimin tuaj në ditën e intervistës. Nëse anëtarët e famijes suaj janë shtetas Amerikanë apo Banorë tëPërhershëm të Ligjshëm në momentin e regjistrimin tuaj elektronik për llotari, ju nuk keni nevojë ti përfshini ata në aplikimin tuaj.

*Nëse unë jam përzgjedhur për Programin e Vizave të Shumëllojshmërisë, ku duhet ta bëj pagesën e Vizës së Shumëllojshmërisë?*

Ju do të paguani tarifën e procesimit të DV-së në të njëjtën ditë me intervistën tuaj zyrtare vetëm në Seksionin Konsullor, përveç rastit kur ju ndodheni në SH.B.A. Në qoftë se intervista juaj do të jetë në Seksionin Konsullor të Ambasadës Amerikane në Tiranë, ju do të duhet të paguani tarifën në Ambasadë. Ju lutemi mos bini viktimë e emaileve mashtruese që ju kërkojnë të dërgoni para nëemër të një individi me postë ose me shërbime të tilla si Western Union.

*A do të paguajë Qeveria Amerikane për strehimin tim në SH.B.A., të më ndihmojë të gjej një punë, apo të më japë asistencë ekonomike për të më ndihmuar derisa të përshtatem në SH.B.A.?
*
Jo, aplikantëve të cilët pajisen me vizën e DV-së nuk u sigurohet ndonjë lloj asistence ekonomike, apo ndihmë federale. Gjithsesi, ne duam që ju tia dilni me sukses në Amerikë dhe të kaloni njëtranzicion sa më të qetë, kështu që në disa raste ne mund tju kërkojmë të gjeni një sponsor, i cili tëjetë dakord që tju ndihmojë ju sapo të mbërrini. Programi i Vizave të Shumëllojshmërisë u ofron atyre të përzgjedhurve rastësisht një mundësi tëmrekullueshme për të emigruar dhe për të filluar një jetë të re në Shtetet e Bashkuara.

_Bota Sot_

----------


## tarushi

pershendetje ka ndnje ketu qe di te plotesoje kete formularine llotarise amerikane,,,sepse ka shume gjera qe nuk i kuptoj edhe nqs keni ndnje shembull ne shqip me tregoni,,faleminderit

----------


## user010

http://travel.state.gov/pdf/DV_2014_...s_Albanian.pdf

----------


## ARKIA

Kisha nje pyetje, nese di ndokush te me ndricoje.
Sqarim-Kam nje shok i cili sapo erdhi ne USA ne menyre jo te rregullt me passaporte dhe vize te nje shteti tjeter.
Pyetja:-Nese aplikon per DV-2014 ka ndonje mundesi te skualifikohet sepse ka hyre i paligjshem ne USA?
FLM
Gezuar!

----------


## loneeagle

> Kisha nje pyetje, nese di ndokush te me ndricoje.
> Sqarim-Kam nje shok i cili sapo erdhi ne USA ne menyre jo te rregullt me passaporte dhe vize te nje shteti tjeter.
> Pyetja:-Nese aplikon per DV-2014 ka ndonje mundesi te skualifikohet sepse ka hyre i paligjshem ne USA?
> FLM
> Gezuar!


po nese ke jetuar sikur edhe 1 sekond ilegal ne amerike nuk e merr vizen. pra ne formular te vendosi adresen ne shqiperi.

----------


## loneeagle

> pershendetje ka ndnje ketu qe di te plotesoje kete formularine llotarise amerikane,,,sepse ka shume gjera qe nuk i kuptoj edhe nqs keni ndnje shembull ne shqip me tregoni,,faleminderit


formulari eshte i thjeshte kerkon info

emer
mbiemer
ditelindje
adrese
edhe statusin civil
nese ke femij vendos edhe info te atyre
edhe foton tende

----------


## ARKIA

> po nese ke jetuar sikur edhe 1 sekond ilegal ne amerike nuk e merr vizen. pra ne formular te vendosi adresen ne shqiperi.


Lere pastaj... kur u fut ky shoku i morren gishtat keshtu qe nuk besoj se ka shanse.
Edhe po i doli lotaria, shenjat e gishtave......??

FLM loneeagle.
Gezuar!

----------


## AVICENNA

A mos e din dikush sa kushton apo sa duhet e paguaj qmimin per vizen green card  dvlottery 2014

----------


## AVICENNA

sqarim rreth pyetjes, pyes per qmimin e vizes green card nese jam fitues i vizes

----------


## Blinaa

> A mos e din dikush sa kushton apo sa duhet e paguaj qmimin per vizen green card  dvlottery 2014


Cmimi i vizes eshte rreth 800 $,,plus nese je fitues duhet paguar dhe kontrollat mjeksore  dhe kushtojne rreth 200$,,keshtu ka qene para dy viteve besoj qe ska ndonje ndryshim te madh dhe tani..Duhet ditur qe aplikimi ne online eshte falas,,cdo faqe tjeter qe kerkon pagese eshte faqe mashtruese,nese ke aplikuar me lek dmth mos prit te fitosh,,llotaria amerikane eshte falas aplikimi..te uroj fat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blinaa

> po nese ke jetuar sikur edhe 1 sekond ilegal ne amerike nuk e merr vizen. pra ne formular te vendosi adresen ne shqiperi.


pervec kesaj deri tani secili qe ka fituar llotari dhe nuk ka pas ndonje nivel shkollimi minimun skolle te mesme nuk e merr  vizen,,dhe kete ta konfirmojne pasi ben intervisten dhe intervista behet pasi ke paguar,,nese ske nej diplome me mire mos u harxho me shume,,nuk them qe eshte e prere me thike kjo por mundesit jane shume te vogla . i uroj shume  fat mikut tend .

----------


## safinator

Kur dalin rezultatet?

----------


## ardititii

Shoku,rrezulltatet dalin prej ne muajn maj deri me shtatori,kur te don e kontrollon me numrin e konfirmimit,te deshiroj fat

----------


## ardititii

> Kur dalin rezultatet?


Shoku,rrezulltatet dalin prej ne muajn maj deri me shtatori,kur te don e kontrollon me numrin e konfirmimit,te deshiroj fat

----------


## loneeagle

rezultatet dalin ne maj edhe do kontrollohen ne faqen zyrtare me numrin e konfirmimit. Nuk do kete njoftime me poste ose me poste elektronike.

----------


## ardititii

> rezultatet dalin ne maj edhe do kontrollohen ne faqen zyrtare me numrin e konfirmimit. Nuk do kete njoftime me poste ose me poste elektronike.


Hi shoku por pasi fiton lotarin amerikan,a jan procedura te gjata dhe burokratike deri ne marjen e vizes,dhe e kerkojn shum kushte?
flm

----------

